# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم الانواع الاخرى سوفت ويير(Other Mobile Software) قسم اندرويد للانواع الاخرى برنامج اخر اصدار برنامج Android PC Suite 1.7.13.270

## mohamed73

*   android   PC  Suite  - has been developed by the Pandaap team to provide all  the   android   users a free and very good alternative to other   android    applications. It fully supports all the phones running with   android   OS.  Main features include:* * - Windows XP/Vista/Win7 64 OS support* * - Import/Export contacts* * - Back up call logs/SMS*  *تحديث جديد للبرنامج للنقل وتركيب البرامج والالعاب والتحكم بالاجهزه*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## ma2004

مشكور وماقصرت الله لايحرمنا منك ومن جميع القائمين على هذا الموقع

----------


## saidtotyno

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## sfwan1

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## الصحاف ود الاب

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## gsm imad

مشكور وماقصرت الله لايحرمنا منك ومن جميع القائمين على هذا الموقع

----------


## gsm imad

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## lores

شي جميل شكرا

----------


## himann

مشكور  سوباس

----------


## الحسين عبدو

مشووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور عزيزي

----------


## yasserrasher

مشكووووووووووورررررررررر

----------


## ساسوكي 8

ممممممممممممممشكور

----------


## Mr.ShL

شكرا جزيلا لك

----------


## riad bacha

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## ja123

مشكور وماقصرت الله لايحرمنا منك ومن جميع القائمين على هذا الموقع

----------


## ana0599

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## monzer-79

مشكور

----------


## صدرالنجف

مشكورررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## AHMED HAMLAL

بارك الله فيك

----------


## mohgo

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------

